# Is Ad Block not working on Firefox?



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

It is enabled yet ads have suddenly started showing on my website if I access it on Firefox. How come? Chrome seems okay.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Still works for me. Although it's not uncommon for adblock software to not catch all ad's. They are constantly changing how to inject ads, and thus the software needs to be updated to catch the new types.

> https://thepcspy.com/blockadblock/

> Popup Check –


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Left click the ABP icon and make sure the settings show nothing checked. I'm having no trouble on FF except more and more sites that won't show content unless you disable ABP.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I have also found it less effective lately and blocking too many sites so I have been hearing that many are switching to Adguard though I have yet to try it but it seems available for all browsers also.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ads are still showing in my site though not many, there's one or two repeatedly coming. The settings show nothing checked. When I place the mouse pointer on ABP icon it says "Adblock Plus is enabled." So it's enabled for sure. 



Rich-M said:


> I have also found it less effective lately and blocking too many sites so I have been hearing that many are switching to Adguard though I have yet to try it but it seems available for all browsers also.


I thought ABP was for blocking only ads, not sites. Would that also make browsing slower? 

Can 2 ad blockers be used together, in that, if Adguard is installed will it be necessary to remove ABP?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Can 2 ad blockers be used together said:


> You'd be entering uncharted waters with 2 simultaneously. I wouldn't want to be the first guinea pig.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, I understand that. Thanks for the info, Corday.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Songbird_2016 said:


> Ads are still showing in my site though not many, there's one or two repeatedly coming. The settings show nothing checked. When I place the mouse pointer on ABP icon it says "Adblock Plus is enabled." So it's enabled for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ad blocking sometimes involves the entire site and yes it will slow the browsers on any site while it checks but should not be really that noticeable.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay .. thanks again. 

About adguard, as it says here:
https://addons.mozilla.org/nn-NO/firefox/addon/adguard-adblocker/?

Supposed to "speed up page loading" ....... and is said to be a Firefox addon / extension. So, I can download it in my existing version of Firefox, right?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Mozilla approved it. Anytime an extension affects a new FF update, it's checked for and disabled if necessary.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Corday said:


> Mozilla approved it. Anytime an extension affects a new FF update, it's checked for and disabled if necessary.


We know that used to be true Rick but I haven't seen that happen in the open for quite a while. The biggest problem and why you cannot put Java in a new install is the addon rule isn't there and you can't put it there but if it is there disabled you can enable it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> We know that used to be true Rick but I haven't seen that happen in the open for quite a while. The biggest problem and why you cannot put Java in a new install is the addon rule isn't there and you can't put it there but if it is there disabled you can enable it.


I was referring to Adblocker.

EDIT: I mean AdGuard


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I'd remove your current ad blockers and install uBlock Origin instead: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ublock-origin/
https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock

No, adblockers rarely slow down page loading, they almost always speed it up.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Oh Ok sorry about that.


Corday said:


> I was referring to Adblocker.
> 
> EDIT: I mean AdGuard


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

So, which one would be wiser to choose? Adguard or uBlock?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I use uBlock Origin.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok ... and is it easy enough to download. I'm still quite a beginner.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

It's easy enough, go to the addons.mozilla site I linked earlier and follow the prompts.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I haven't tried Ublock recently but I remember trying it a year ago and finding it blocked a lot more than AdblockPlus but all that meant was constantly oking pages it was restricting so I went back to Adblock Plus. I just started with Adguard so I don't have much to say on this one right now. I suspect usage on all these items becomes personal taste eventually. Use whichever one you like and slows you down the least.


----------



## Songbird_2016 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you all for the very helpful guidelines. Appreciate greatly.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Note that uBlock and uBlock Origin are different; from addons.mozilla:
"Users should be aware that this add-on represents an older fork. The original developer of uBlock is continuing to actively develop the newer fork uBlock Origin".

uBlock is stalled, no updates for 2 years, uBlock Origin is improved often.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

satrow said:


> Note that uBlock and uBlock Origin are different; from addons.mozilla:
> "Users should be aware that this add-on represents an older fork. The original developer of uBlock is continuing to actively develop the newer fork uBlock Origin".
> 
> uBlock is stalled, no updates for 2 years, uBlock Origin is improved often.


OK that certainly explains the issues I had with it.


----------



## muhammad76 (Jun 30, 2017)

Maybe your browser is hijacked, use any anti-spyware and anti-malware program to clean your computer, Malwarebytes can also fix any unwanted spyware.


----------

